# A Memory of Light is almost here-Wheel of Time series coming to an end



## texshred777 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else here digs The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan. According to his website, Brandon Sanderson is nearing the end. I know there's still much left to do, but I'm really excited(and dare I say, a little sad) that the series is almost complete.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 21, 2011)

Maybe once it is out I'll finally read Sandersons trilogy. I've heard anecdotally he may be a better writer than Jordan. Never checked it out though. as by the time the ordeal began I lost interest in WoT, and high fantasy in general (prophecies, chosen ones, near human WMDs of characters, etc.) I much prefer the settings where a stray arrow is just as likely to kill the strongest warrior or most powerful wizard as it is the fodder.


----------



## brynotherhino (Dec 21, 2011)

Im a little sad that the release date kept getting pushed back, cannot wait to read MoL


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 21, 2011)

I actually started my re-read in anticipation. on Path of Daggers at the Moment.


----------



## nojyeloot (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm on my 2nd full re-read through right now. I'm on COT.

Also, JUST got this email from TOR books!!!



> *A Memory of Light is Complete*
> 
> It's the news that fantasy fans have been waiting for: Brandon Sanderson announced Wednesday morning via Twitter that he has completed the first draft of A Memory of Light, the final volume in The Wheel of Time saga.
> This past month, a panel of Wheel of Time experts has been speculating and theorizing about A Memory of Light. They've looked at the threat of the Shadow, the threat of everybody else, postulated on what may happen after A Memory of Light, made a wishlist of things we want to see in the final book, and thought about what legacy the Wheel of Time will leave behind. The roundtables wrapped up this week with possible numbers for a Wheel of Time musical!



EDIT:

Also just came across THIS cool read for news on the WOT video game in the works


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 22, 2011)

While I'm sad the release date has been pushed back a few times, I want Mr Sanderson to take his time and get this one right. It's been a long time coming, so I can wait a little longer. Besides, it gives me some time to get through the series again.

I'm not entirely confident in Red Eagle. I hope they prove me wrong. I'd already written a huge rant about them but I'll leave it at that. 

As far as playing a game not based on the book storyline, that would be great. They discuss some good concepts in the article, but we'll see I suppose.


----------



## Trespass (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm sure there will be much braid tugging and dress smoothing if this one doesn't go down well...


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 23, 2011)

Trespass said:


> I'm sure there will be much braid tugging and dress smoothing if this one doesn't go down well...


 
Lol. 
A few stern glances I imagine too...


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 23, 2011)

by the time I am ready for MoL It will be out. I think I am still on Crown of Swords (keep getting sidetracked Inheritance, Red Cell, Game of Thrones). Though at this rate I may have to re-read to remember where I left off. Maybe get the internet cliff notes version


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 25, 2011)

I might re-read them all in celebration but that's an awful lot of work and in the last house move I've managed to lose every single book somehow.......ick >_<


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 4, 2012)

The games look fairly cool from the brief overview given here. I haven't really been gaming much the past couple years, but I might have to pick that one up when it comes out.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 5, 2012)

I want to read WOT for a long time now already...never started it.

But I am currently reading Sandersons "Mistborn", highly recommended. (at least so far)


----------



## texshred777 (Jan 21, 2012)

petereanima said:


> I want to read WOT for a long time now already...never started it.
> 
> But I am currently reading Sandersons "Mistborn", highly recommended. (at least so far)


 
I think I'll give Sanderson's Mistborn a go after the final WOT book has come and I FINALLY get to finish the series.


----------

